
Show HN: Autocompletion for Swift on Emacs - nathankot
https://github.com/nathankot/company-sourcekit
======
mattdeboard
So I've been using emacs as long as I've been programming (about 6 years) but
I don't understand what you get out of using Emacs for Swift over xcode. The
"I" in "IDE" for xcode is extremely strong. Seems like you're giving up a lot
of tooling for.. what?

~~~
logicchains
Really great text editing support via Evil mode.

------
iamjson
Here is an interesting talk on reverse engineering something very similar:
[https://realm.io/news/jp-simard-reverse-engineering-code-
com...](https://realm.io/news/jp-simard-reverse-engineering-code-completion/)

~~~
nathankot
Yup! This is exactly what powers company-sourcekit so huge props to jpsim for
making this possible

------
clumsysmurf
Would be amazing if Apple did something like OmniSharp (or OmniSwift) so great
Swift experience would be easier in Atom, Emacs, Sublime ... even VS Code.

~~~
wiremine
It's open source now... seems like a reasonable project for the community to
pick up. (Not to say Apple shouldn't do it, but I don't see them doing it with
Xcode being their default IDE)

~~~
clumsysmurf
If Federighi wants Swift to be pervasive (scripting, mobile, _cloud_ ,
desktop) it would make sense to integrate with tools commonly used with
operating systems deployed in the datacenter / cloud.

~~~
fredsir
Just give me proper Vim support in XCode and I'm happy. For now.

~~~
ldong
xvim

~~~
fredsir
It's not proper though.

------
bsaul
i'm currently trying to find the correct setup for server side swift
development on my mac, and so far it involves a shared folder between my linux
vm for compilation and xcode for file editing (i hate ubuntu client interface
with a passion, so i only ssh into the vm via a terminal to type compile and
run the binary).

what's your setup ?

~~~
pzone
Not the OP, but my own emacs development MO is to run a persistent shell
buffer and bind F8/F9 to send make/run commands. I think that would work with
your use case.

You'd still keep a synced code folder since you have to run the swift
completion daemon on your local machine.

------
st3fan
This is fantastic. Please keep hacking on it. Please make it work with op
source swift.

